# Throwing codes.... Engine Coolant Temp Sensor..



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

alright i VAG'd my allroad as i get a CEL about once every two weeks. its been the same code every time:
*P0118 - engine coolant temp sensor (G62): signal too high*
what does that mean? (not literally). signal too high? as in too much voltage? What i'm confused about, is if this is indeed a faulty sensor, why wouldn't it throw the code immediately after i clear it? Usually in the past when i've had something malfunction, it would take maybe a day or two to throw the CEL again. this happens about every two weeks. More importantly, my coolant temp gauge works just fine, so apparently its reading everything ok.
anyone had this happen before? whats the fix? If it is some easy sensor, obviously i'd rather do it myself than pay an arm and a leg for the dealer to do something i can do.
thanks a bunch to anyone that can help!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

alright the temp gauge is working sometimes, other times its not. so i'm wondering if its a connection issue or a sensor issue. at any rate i'm just taking it to the dealer. Hopefully this is covered under CPO warranty.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

ECT should be covered under CPO.
If not, it's a $50 part and fairly easy to replace. Get a new clip if installing sensor yourself.
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Throwing codes.... Engine Coolant Temp Sensor.. (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

ECM and gauge get two different inputs, thats why the sensor has 4 pins.








just replace the sensor, clip and o-ring. its a simple fix.
notepen your coolant reservoir to vent pressure then close it back up and youll lose a very minimal about of coolant when you swap the sensor.
edit: If its an 03 or 04 allroad 2.7T, take it to the dealer and have them do it for free... coolant temp sensor is covered 10/100k per service circular AWA-08-04.










_Modified by 2035cc16v at 7:00 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Throwing codes.... Engine Coolant Temp Sensor.. (2035cc16v)*

thanks for the replies guys








i already took it to the dealer and had them fix it though. FTR its an '02, and i also found out that the CPO warranty that came with the car is *NOT* transferrable from the previous owner. I purchased it from a private party who had bought it CPO. the fact that the CPO is not transferrable is effin stupid. If the _car_ is CPO, it shouldn't matter who owns it. I don't blame the previous owner for telling me the warranty is transferrable - they didn't know... but it makes me angry, b/c i thought my car was under warranty to 100k, and that aspect was built in to the price i paid for the car. Now everything is out of pocket. 
anyway i had the dealer replace it.... about $250 ish for parts and labor. Not too happy about that, especially when i learned what you guys just told me, but whatever, i'm not a mechanic, and didn't know that i would get an answer in this thread.
so i paid the dealer, had it replaced, and the car is a-ok again. thanks though for the education guys.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Throwing codes.... Engine Coolant Temp Sensor.. (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_
notepen your coolant reservoir to vent pressure then close it back up and youll lose a very minimal about of coolant when you swap the sensor.


Drew you forgot to say open the coolant res cap, squeeze the rad. hose with one hand and close the coolant cap to create a vacuum so no coolant comes out of the flange when taking out the ECT


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Throwing codes.... Engine Coolant Temp Sensor.. (CorradoG602)*

eh close, i let a little leak out...


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Throwing codes.... Engine Coolant Temp Sensor.. (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_i also found out that the CPO warranty that came with the car is *NOT* transferrable from the previous owner. I purchased it from a private party who had bought it CPO. the fact that the CPO is not transferrable is effin stupid.
anyway i had the dealer replace it.... about $250 ish for parts and labor.

You may want to call Audi and double check on the CPO warranty transfer. I bought my S privately from a Doctor who had purchased it CPO from dealer. I paid a $150 transfer fee to Audi and the CPO transferred into my name with no problem.
Too bad on the $250 service bill. Consider buying Bentley Manual for $70 from bimmerzone.com so that you can check out needed work before paying someone else to do it. ECT is one of the easier $50 sensor changes.
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Throwing codes.... Engine Coolant Temp Sensor.. (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
You may want to call Audi and double check on the CPO warranty transfer. I bought my S privately from a Doctor who had purchased it CPO from dealer. I paid a $150 transfer fee to Audi and the CPO transferred into my name with no problem.
Too bad on the $250 service bill. Consider buying Bentley Manual for $70 from bimmerzone.com so that you can check out needed work before paying someone else to do it. ECT is one of the easier $50 sensor changes.
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks. i am good buddies with a salesman, mechanic, AND service writer at this dealership... those friends tried everything they could to warranty this repair. as it was they gave me a discount to the normal price. apparently i cannot transfer that CPO under any conditions due to the date of purchase or something (apparently they cut-off the transfer date for CPOs last year.)
as far as working on the car, i suck at working on cars... that's why i buy cars with warranties. i just FAIL here, that's all. i get screwed with the CPO thing and now i must pay for it. i'll deal with it, i made the purchase.








in other bad news, my car is throwing 3 codes now that i have NO idea what they even mean, much less could i try and repair myself.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3866839
i should have been a mechanic i guess. i thought these cars were supposed to be quasi-reliable?








thanks so much for all your help guys.


----------



## synjones (Sep 27, 2008)

I love racing a lot and i am fun of them.I have gone through different races and watched them too. Can i have some more information on the rally racing.

Synjones
Job Opportunities


----------

